# Best PROTEIN supplement for CUTTING weight



## KentDog (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi, I have only tried supplements once for a short period of time, but I read that creatine and whey protein are the best (which is what I used from GNC).  Anyway, that was when I was trying to gain weight (muscle), now I am trying to CUT weight (fat).  I was curious as to what you guys think is the best protein supplement for weight loss, or I suppose supplements in general for weight loss.  I am talking specific brand names, and name on the bottle.  Thanks!

-Kent


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2005)

Creatine has no protein...so I'm thinking it's not to good. Whey is fine.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh, I was only mentioning what supplements I had taken in the past; I am not currently taking any.  However, I would like to start back up on whey protein (or another supplement which is good for cutting weight).. is there a specific brand of whey protein everyone uses? Keep in mind I'm trying to lose fat right now not gain muscle (at least not specifically).  And I know this is a separate question, but would creatine be a good idea to take while cutting weight?  I read you shouldn't run long distances while on creatine cycle, but how about a mile every other day?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2005)

Take whey protein, it doesn't really matter what brand. Creatine makes you retain water so it will make you appear to have higher bodyfat than you really do. I don't know much about creatine though, I'll the experts take it from here.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

Not everyone retains water and bloats from Creatine, or gets gastro problems. Then again, not even responds to Creatine, though not everyone who does, has sides.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Feb 27, 2005)

take a protein shake with little carbs in it.  theres on called Simply Protein,try that


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Get something in the raw, no flavoring added.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Get something in the raw, no flavoring added.


I did that once, I  tell you its much cheaper but  ...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Doesn't taste great, I know. I went through 30 pounds of milk/egg protein, no flavoring.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> take a protein shake with little carbs in it.  theres on called Simply Protein,try that



Sounds good, I will look into that.  Do you recommend any alternatives?  I don't really know anything about supplements, especially which brands to use since I have only been to GNC before (and have never ordered online).  Do you guys buy at local stores or online usually?



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Get something in the raw, no flavoring added.



Is this just to save on costs? Or is this type of protein supposed to work better somehow?  Any specific brands you recommend?

Thanks for the responses, guys!


----------



## leg_press (Feb 28, 2005)

Kentdog, I highly recommend ON whey protein 5lbs tub from : www.discount-supplements.co.uk. It's the best protein powder I've ever had, it's palatable and hasn't given my cramps ( touch wood), I used to use milk and egg powder by heinz called Casalan 90 which was meant to be high protein, it wasn't flavoured tasted sick and went like a breeze block if not in a seal container.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 28, 2005)

Leg Press, thanks for the recommendation.  I live in the United States, so I don't know if buying from the UK would be cost effective for me.  However, I looked into it and it seems ON Whey has gotten a lot of good reviews.  Is this the same supplement you are talking about?: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=63

Very good price as well.

I will most likely purchase this by the end of the day today or tomorrow.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Stu (Feb 28, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Is this just to save on costs? Or is this type of protein supposed to work better somehow?  Any specific brands you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for the responses, guys!


 
 not just to save on costs it reduces the amount of calories as well


----------



## leg_press (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah exactly the same I would check www.bodybuilding.com first tho, as it might be cheaper on there.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 28, 2005)

Just checked www.bodybuilding.com and they are a little bit more expensive than bulknutrition.com.  Thanks for the suggestion either way!

I will most likely go with the Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein, but out of curiousity Stu (or anyone else), do you recommend a particular type of flavorless protein?  I will do some research.

Also, Ryan-Boro, I didn't find Simply Protein at the store I am planning to buy some of my other supplements from.  Do you know offhand how many carbs per serving it contains?  I was under the impression that most whey proteins were low carb. Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein contains 3g per serving.. is that still considered low carb?  Thanks!

Thanks for everyone's help.

-Kent


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Feb 28, 2005)

i havent used Simply Protein for a while now i think each serving is like 28g protein and 1-2 gram garb with hardly any fat content, its made by EAS


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Mar 1, 2005)

click on www.sncdirect.com you can purchase it online there!


----------



## JETNC (Mar 5, 2005)

You should stick with the GNC protein if it didn't bother you. Do some reading on cuttting and you will see you still need protein even when cutting. 

The creatine is supposed to help you put on muscle too, and more muscle=more fat burning capability. I was taking creatine and protein and still lost fat, but put on 6 lbs muscle. Creatine may or may not bloat you, but it is supposed to put water into your muscles so it might make you heavier.

To make sure it is working you need to log your current weight and bodyfat %, then start your diet, your bodyfat % should drop, and you might even put on weight! But watch the body fat % more than the weight, that is what you want to change.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 7, 2005)

I went ahead and bought the Optimum Nutrition Brand Whey Protein last week and like it so far.  It mixes better than the GNC brand and is less bitter tasting.  I also get it much cheaper.

The reason why I cut creatine is because I was worried I would not be able to run while using it.  I read online that it is risky to take creatine and run for long distances (due to possible dehydration).  I remember in high school when I took creatine for about a month, I would sometimes feel lightheaded during workouts, even when having drank plenty of water.

I'm curious, how often does everyone get bodyfat tested?  Doesn't it get expensive to regularly drop into the doctor's office for this?

Also, thanks for the help, Ryan, but the store you recommend is UK and I am in the United States.  It is also much more expensive than the ON whey I bought.  Thanks though.

-Kent


----------

